# Don Tomas Spec. Edition # 700 Cigar Review - #700



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is a 5.5 by 42 corona, not 6.5. I am still having wrapper problems, cracking, splitting, and the head coming undone. The flavor has pick...

Read the full review here: Don Tomas Spec. Edition # 700 Cigar Review - #700


----------

